# Back from Croatia (Bilder)



## fishmania (27. August 2003)

Hi @ all,

bin wieder zurück aus Kroatien. Fischen war nicht so toll (ohne Boot). Hab leider nur kleine Fische gefangen. Ein Einheimischer hat mir gesagt, dass man bei der Hitze vom Ufer aus keine Chance auf größere Exemplare hat.
Trotz der kleinen Fische war's ein schöner Urlaub, und das ist doch die Hauptsache.

Hier noch ein par Bilder von den Fischen die ich gefangen habe. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja sagen was das für welche sind, da ich keinen Plan von Meeresfischen habe.

CU, fishmania






















Hier noch ein Bild von 'nem Wurm mit dem unten gefischt wird (Geheimtipp der Einheimischen). Kennt den jemand? Wird bis 2 Meter lang. Gibt's den nur an der Adria?


----------



## Jürgen (27. August 2003)

Der unterste Fisch ist auf jedenfall ein Meerjunker - der oberste ist ein Schriftbarsch o.ä. wegen der Zeichnung auf dem
Kiemendeckel. 



#h


----------



## angeltreff (27. August 2003)

Ja, in der Adria wird fast nur mit diesen Wurm geangelt, diese sind dort sehr verbreitet. Habe mal was davon gelesen, auch dass diese so lang werden. Und diese sollen sehr wehrhaft sein, die "Adrianer" fangen die nur mit Handschuhen.


----------



## fishmania (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lengalenga _
> *...Wurm sieht mir nach Seeringelwurm aus jedoch ein wahres Prachtexemplar.:m....*



Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das nur ein halber Wurm ist


----------



## Nick_A (14. Januar 2004)

Hi fishmania #h

da gerade Dein alter Thread zum Thema fischen in Kroatien aus den "Tiefen des AB´s" herausgeholt hat musste ich doch glatt nachschauen, ob Du einen Bericht reingestellt hattest (und ob meine Tips von damals etwas geholfen haben) 

Und siehe da...der versprochene Bericht ist sogar da!!! HAbe ich wohl irgendwie übersehen! 

Glückwunsch nochmals zu den Fischen...mit welchen Ködern hast Du sie denn gefangen? 

Viele Grüsse nach Ulm #h
Robert


----------



## fishmania (14. Januar 2004)

Hi Robert!

Hab mich grad gewundert als ich meine eMails checke und sehe: "Antwort auf den Thread Back from Croatia", wer da den alten Thread rauskramt #h 

Hab die Fische mit diesem komischen Wurm, Tintenfisch, Brot und Muscheln gefangen. Aber am Besten haben sie auf den Wurm gebissen.

Viele Grüße nach Stuttgart!

Alex


----------



## Nick_A (15. Januar 2004)

Hi Alex #h

dann werde ich mir doch dieses Jahr auch mal "den Wurm" besorgen...den haben einige Fischer in unserer Ecke auch verwendet!

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## LuckyS (17. Januar 2004)

wißt ihr zufällig wie dieser monsterwurm heißt?


----------



## kingivi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

nee wie der wurm heist weis ich nicht er ist nur auf dem schwartz markt zu bekommen da es verboten ist diesen wurm zu fangen naturschutz aber er wirt z.b in split an der promenade beim markt in tüten verkauft .ein sehr fängiger wurm.


----------



## fishermax (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

Ich hab im sommer mit so kleinen würmern gefischt und super gefangen, die sahen genauso aus wie der aufm foto aber waren nur so 10 cm lang. die hat son holländer aus steinen rausgeklopft und uns geschenkt.Die fische waren total scharf drauf


----------



## wave (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

moin jungs

der wurm heißt crv (echter zungenbrecher, weiß nicht ob ich es richtig geschrieben habe) ist der topköder für das küstenfischen in der adria.
das problem mit dem biest ist, dass es meistens von den ganzen kleinfischen abgenagt wurde bevor ein etwas größerer beissen kann.
für große goldbrassen und auch zahnbrassen benutzt man am besten den kopf des wurms,weil der am esten hält und nicht so schnell abgenagt wird.
der wurm wird locker bis 150 cm lang und sollte lebend gehältert werden, am besten in einer pvc flasche mit löchern zum wasseraustausch und dann mit einem stück schnur an den steg ins mittelwasser hängen. nicht über grund lagern,da erstickt der wurm.


----------



## drogba (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

die würmer heissn americano(ital.) und sind gut auf den fisch nr2 und 3 .es gibt aber noch bessere würmer und zwar sind die so dick wie usnere jedoch haben ein hartes fleisch und blute starm wenn man die aufspist.diese sind gut auf orate etc. weis jemand welche ich meine und wie die auf deutsch heissen?auf italienisch heissen die bibi und werden meist in plastik tüten mit salz wasser gehältert!


----------



## wave (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

hallo,

ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas! bei americanos handelt es sich um eine art des seeringelwurms, die aber lange nicht so groß wird, wie die in der kroatischen adria benutzten crvs. bibis sind nochmal was anderes, sieht fast so aus wie ne seegurke, ist aber eine wurmart.
unter diesem link :
http://www.surfcasting.it/esche/bibi.asp

könnt ihr nachgucken, was ich meine!
leider ist die seite nur italienisch, aber bilder gucken geht ja trotzdem!
viele grüße.


----------



## Acharaigas (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

Wie Jürgen schon meinte ist der erste Fisch ein Meerjunker (Coris Julis) und der vierte Fisch ein Schriftbarsch (Serranus scriba), in Kroatien pirak genannt. Der zweite Fisch ist eine Ringelbrasse (Diplodus annularis). Aber der dritte Fisch ist zwar eindeutig eine Meerbrassenart aber genau zuordnen kann ich ihn nicht. 

TT


----------



## drogba (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

@wave americano ist das wie corenao!bibis haben vorne so ne art rüssel den sie ausfahren wenn man die anfasst.kann sein das in der adria der wurm grösser wird und anders heist aber das ist doch ein amricano ein kumepl von mir der ebenfals aus italien kommt meinte genau das geliche ich kauf die doch immer im laden.kann sein das die bei euch anders heissen in neapel heisen die auf jedenfall americano.!achso ps: auf der seite steht es doch wie der heiste:Verme di rimini.steht ja auhc da das die gut für saraghi(sehen so ähnlich aus wie auf bild 2) und orate(dordare auf deutsch)


----------



## Ansgar (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

MOin,

na, der Thread ist ja echt schon alt -2003 )

Wuerde sagen, dass das so das klassische Repertoire ist, dass man vom Strand oder den Klippen aus faengt: Barsch, Seebrassen, Seebarbe und ne Wrasse (Lippfischart) - jedenfalls ganz grob...
Eine schoene bunte Strecke, auch wenn scheinbar nichts grosses dabei war.

Wir haben hier auch Wuermer, die so lang werden - die heissen einfach nur beachworms und sind eher rosa und sehen so aehnlich aus wie Seeringelwuermer. 

Sind hier auch gute Koeder und immer gerne genommen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mumpitz (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

Mit den 'Würmchen' wird auch in Südfrankreich geangelt. Als ich vor 10 Jahren in Saint Maries de la Mèreangeln war, packte mir der freundliche Händler des ansässigen Angelladens ne Box voll mit 'Ködern' und entließ mich in meine Zukunft, unwissend, welche Monster in der Schachtel auf meine Finger warteten:r .
Hehe, wehrhaft sind die wirklich und ich war ziemlich ungläubig, als ich in der Schachtel von 'irgendwem' gekniffen wurde, beim Versuch mir eines der Würmchen zu grabschen. Das gute ist, man kann mit denen auch ohne Haken angeln. Einfach an die Schnur binden und durchs Wasser schwimmen lassen. Die fangen ihre Fische dann selber - Selbst große Grouper und Schwimmer sind für die kein Problem - nur mit Booten sollte man aufpassen. Das kann unangenehm für die Rute werden  
Meine Frau hat sich jedenfalls schlapp gelacht, als ich ihr erzählte, ich wäre von einem Wurm gebissen wurden - aber nur so lange, bis ich sie bat, mir einen zum Anködern zu reichen:g 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## wave (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

hallo jungs,


ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sich dabei um die gleichen würmer handelt.
den americano und koreano kann man eigentlich überall in italien im angelladen kaufen. der hauptunterschied zu dem wurm aus der adria ist die größe.
diese viecher sind locker 100 - 150 cm lang!! solche riesen americanos habe ich noch nirgendwo anders gesehen.
dem aussehen nach kan es gut sein, dass die biester zur gleichen familie gehören, vielleicht ist der adria-wurm eine unterart.

viele grüße


----------



## fishermax (8. März 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

@ fishmania : Hast du die Fische alle auf diesen Wurm gefangen?


----------



## alchimist (3. August 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*

Hi Alle
Also nur mal so beiläufig der Wurm heißt nicht "crv".
"crv" ist das kroatische Wort für Wurm :q
Wie der Wurm aber heißt weis ich auch nicht 

Ich kann ja mal diesen Sommer fragen ud dann die passende Antwort posten.

Gruesse


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: Back from Croatia (Bilder)*



			
				fishmania schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der kleinen Fische war's ein schöner Urlaub, und das ist doch die Hauptsache.



das stimmt !!!   #6
bei dem Mistwetter hier im Norden hätt ich mich auch nur zu gern mit den Lütten Fischen rumgeschlagen ....   :m


----------

